# Wine & Smoke "Without A Care!"



## leah elisheva (Jul 10, 2014)

Happy Thursday to all you Wonderful Winos and here's to great things!













DSCF7624.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 10, 2014






Yesterday, I was blessed to receive a fish - a big fish - a striper in fact, 38.5 inches, which a fisherman caught yesterday morning at the local beach here and then gifted to me.

How humbled, flattered, and delighted am I!













DSCF7627.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 10, 2014






I paired this with an extraordinary California Chardonnay, "Far Niente," (an expression meaning "without a care"), and will admit that when dragging this fish right off the beach yesterday morning, and then preparing it and sipping THIS wine, I was "without a care" momentarily indeed and reminded not only about the "kindness of strangers," but about how wine can most certainly transport me, in an instant, (good wine that is) to somewhere else - whimsy evoked in my soul - and all is right with the world!













DSCF7610.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 10, 2014






Delicious stuff!













DSCF7628.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 10, 2014






I smoked the head (see the fish section of the forums) and that was DELICIOUS! The body wouldn't fit on my smoker but I seared that and used the skin and cracklings for some colored rice that got stuffed into the pan seared fish body and it all was so good!!!













DSCF7635.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 10, 2014






The smoked tail was lovely too! And that wine? It was simply quite beautiful. Like today!













DSCF7636.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 10, 2014






Happy Thursday to all! Please sip and smoke, "without a care," and with such joy for everything that is!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 10, 2014)

Leah, if anyone ever had any doubts about your commitment to or love of seafood, all they have to do is look at that picture of you cradling your gift.  I LOVE that picture!

As I read through your post I thoroughly enjoyed the mental meal and refreshing libation I savored between my ears.  No need for breakfast.  I'm full!

Happy Thursday to you too!

Ray


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you so much Ray!

I indeed have such love and passion for food, wine, and the planning and preparing and the sharing it with others!

Today, after bringing the kind fisherman and his pal some of that meal, I got so hungry explaining it even, that when I got home I then immediately ate another Tupperware container of some leftovers! OH MY.

In any event, I am touched that someone appreciates my zeal for it, and so THANK YOU FOR BEING WHO YOU ARE!

And happy Thursday!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 10, 2014)

Striped bass is one of my all time favorites. Both the catching and eating thereof represent some of my happiest memories.

Funny, the oversized wine glass juxtaposed to the oversized fish gives the impression of a tiny little person holding a normal sized fish and glass of wine.

2 things:

It's hard to tell from the picture, but I hope you devoured the "cheek meat" from the head. There isn't too much of it, but it's the sweetest of all.

And secondly, do you plan to simmer that smoked fish head and carcass for stock? I'd guess it would be off the charts delicious for soups and sauces. Or even Gumbo...

Anyway, good to see one of your delicious and beautiful posts Leah! Happy Thursday.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Andrew!

And yes, indeed, I ate the cheek meat and loved the head more than the seared body (except for the cracklings and skin put into rice) but there was other head meat and it was so lovely!

I bet you've got some real tremendous fish with all your doings!

And my nightly stemware is fairly large I suppose compared to little restaurant wine glasses, though it's not a fish tank or vase however, right? Smiles.

And if the fish makes me look like a "tiny person" than I should wear it more often!

Thanks tons for sharing in my fun and here's some wonderful cheer sent you way!!!! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Jul 13, 2014)

So here's a story:  in 1970, I bought a book on how to really catch a striped bass off the beach.. Both of my grandparents were avid fisherman and took us kids beach and pier fishing almost every weekend . Caught my first big cobia at Sunny Isles fishing pier in Ft. Lauderdale when I was 11.  So at 16, I was going to surprise everyone and bring home the most prized catch of a nice striped bass.

It is now 44 years later and I have yet to bring home that elusive prize.  Granted, I'm not out there routinely but it still is on the ole' bucket list, as they say. That being said....I've never tasted one!  Sure looks great! What time is dinner?


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 13, 2014)

*Knuckle47!!!!!!!!!!!! *This is fantastic to read from you and for many reasons.

1. I was born in 1970 (hence I'm 44 and believe life gets better and better with age - indeed) and it's fun to think about what you were doing then regarding fish, as I came into the world with a penchant for it, and for tasty and decadent foods, indeed!

2. Unsure if you know, but COBIA is my favorite food.

Not just fish mind you, but favorite, top food in the world!

Just a simple piece of grilled or smoked cobia - skin on of course - is as good as it gets to me.

(Conch ceviche, any carpaccio - especially salmon - and/or some barely seared salmon as well, and ostrich steak being my other favorites, and BLUEFISH being my second favorite fish in the world, after cobia, and so there)! Camel burger is up there too, as is a good steak tartare but my top five are really the aformentioned.

Thus you were the most impressive 11 year old I've ever heard of, and that's incredible!

3. Our Vermonster connection, the fact that you taught me to use pistachio shells instead of smoking chips while smoking, and the striper interest (Wednesday's culinary adventure was mighty exciting to me indeed) just reminds me why I enjoy you so much in our fabulous Wino group.

And so thanks for being who you are!

Off to eat grilled cuttlefish in brown rice & flax spaghetti, with spinach and shallots and olive oil, blue salt, and black pepper. Happy Sunday to all!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knuckle47 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you Leah for the kind words...at the time, I had never heard of cobia.  With maybe 30 people on that pier fishing, that fish choose my line.  1970 was a big year for me in several ways...I'll leave that to your imagination but in addition, that was my high school graduation year too.  

I wish I had the penchant for seafood that you have but I could not eat it every day.  As for the striped bass, my brother and I were fishing for stripers when a guy in a boat about 50 feet away reeled in a beautiful fish that looked to be over 36" ... He kissed it on the top of its head and released it to probably make new fishes.

That was year 42 out of 44 and Still nuttin'.  Maybe this fall on their return south.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow that "catch and release" stuff is something else!

Meanwhile, I'd love to learn as well! Not sure I have the patience for fishing, but would be humbled to give it my earnest best!

Cuttlefish is another one of my favorites and "super simple weekly staples," and today's pasta and grilled cuttlefish, (in as much oil as I could douse right on), was incredibly delicious!

Cheers, and to fishing and fun! - Leah













DSCF7670.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 13, 2014


















DSCF7671.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 13, 2014


















DSCF7672.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 13, 2014


















DSCF7673.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 13, 2014


















DSCF7674.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 13, 2014


----------



## knuckle47 (Jul 13, 2014)

I assume cuttlefish if essentially calamari?  You may not do well fishing .... You're not supposed to eat the bait!  ( only kidding! ) but I am quit sure you have a good sense of humor.

Fishing can be very cerebral, soothing, exciting..etc etc.  The bumper sticker says " a bad of fishing is better than a good day at work".   Once you do it, you'll know if you like it...it's like...never mind.  As for fresh, it's great but you may have better skills persuading people to hand over their catch to you.  I was never handed a striped bass!


----------



## disco (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow, this is another great thread Leah. That fish looks stupendous and it was prepared marvelously. I bet the fisherman was ecstatic.

I also love Chardonnay with a rich fish dish. This one sounds excellent. 

I am jealous all around.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 13, 2014)

*Knuckle47, *you've got a point! (Being gifted a fish may be easier than fishing to some degree, although I'm so beyond humbled and flattered still, from receiving that piece, that it's amazing)!

*And Disco!!!!!!!!* So glad to see you back here, (miss your righteous humor when you're not on here), and thank you greatly! This fish was an epic treat to say the least.

Cheers to all, OH, and yes, cuttlefish is much like calamari but fatter shaped and far more soft, succulent and juicy. I plan on giving that as Christmas presents this year in fact, but for my newly turned vegan family of origin. Sigh. But the mailman, and all others? They're getting some cuttlefish in spaghetti! Like it or not!

OK, happy Sunday! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks great, Leah!


~Martin


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you Martin! This really was fun!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 20, 2014)

Am I mistaken or is that a Reidel Sommeliers Burgandy Grand Cru glass?  :-D


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 20, 2014)

Well well, Pretty Lady (and fellow dog lover of which I deeply share), you've got a mighty good eye!!!!!!!

And while I only love WHITE Burgundy (am not a Pinot Noir gal, not even when forced though love some other reds indeed that are a bit heartier) I nonetheless love this tulip shaped and voluptuous goblet for all of my wines, unless having dessert wine - rare for me but on occasion - and so yes, that is my goblet of choice.

How savvy of you to notice! I hope you've joined us here, and will share some threads or posts or photos or sips or anything you wish to do, as it's a fabulous group!

Meanwhile Happy Sunday, and here is to fun stemware for all!!!!!!! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 20, 2014)

Big Burg, as I so lovingly call him, is my "go to" glass for every wine I drink.  He is off limits to the rest of the house!!  (We are on Big Burg 2.0 because of a well meaning cleaning of the original BB)

Karen













BB.jpg



__ cinnamonkc
__ Jul 20, 2014


















BB1.jpg



__ cinnamonkc
__ Jul 20, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 20, 2014)

So fun Karen!!!

That's fabulous!!!

I too drink out of such daily, and my husband and dogs do not.

I offer mind you, as I have just enough of "those" for all in this house to enjoy them, and oddly so, seeing as I too, in my gallant cleaning/breaking have destroyed a couple as well! (Although today I broke a Schott Zwiesel "non-breakable" glass, when emptying the dishwasher, and so their urban myth is shattered, smiles, but perhaps some good luck is coming, or for my husband anyway, as he uses those nightly by choice and doesn't like my fancy glasses)!

OK then, so hilarious and fantastic that somebody "gets" my daily stemware drama and nuances, and shares similar taste! Wonderful stuff!

Here's to a great wrap up of the weekend!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 20, 2014)

Yet another fine lookin meal Leah !  Thumbs Up  That just had to be so tasty !!  That fisherman was probably just paying it forward as you are a kind person!  :thumb1:


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you so much Justin and what a gracious thing to say! Appreciated indeed.

It's funny, the fishermen are there early, as am I, hence me chatting and asking/learning about their sport and skill.

The gracious man who gave up his 38.5 inch fish recently, was perhaps appreciative of my expressed food passion and our shared banter over a couple mornings/sunrises.

Although I made 8 fishermen howl with laughter today and at 5 a.m., when only they, me, God, a few remaining seals, and some great guy with the most amazing English bulldog were on the beach.

Yes, I fall in love with each and every dog there!

But I asked them, what they do for cooking with the BLUEFISH that they catch. (They catch bluefish and striper each day or when they "catch" anyway, and of course bluefish is my second favorite fish in the world - second only to cobia, which isn't in our local water and must be special ordered from Florida, but bluefish we have plenty).

They all THROW BACK (gasp) the bluefish! They thought I was crazy for eating it! They couldn't even imagine that one would eat it! Oh wow!

And so, I promised to cook/make breakfast, to be served on the beach, and with my signature "Bluefish [if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template>  <o:Revision>0</o:Revision>  <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime>  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>  <o:Characters>4</o:Characters>  <o:Company>Self</o:Company>  <o:Lines>1</o:Lines>  <o:Paragraphs>1</o:Paragraphs>  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>4</o:CharactersWithSpaces>  <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:DontAutofitConstrainedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>  </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragmentPâtéEndFragment" of which I'm admittedly proud, (and my version is healthful even) in the event they catch a bluefish, and not throw it back! Sacrilege! 

And so we'll see...

Regardless, I was humbled and grateful indeed to receive the striper and never dreamed of such, I loved cleaning it, and such was a joy!

Thanks for sharing in my oceanic fun. Here's to great food and wine pairings for all and something fun smoked this week as well for me, and so stay tuned!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 20, 2014)

Leah Dear, my wife and I just got back from the CA State Fair.  The have a big wine section, but that's not what made me think of you.  This did!!













20140720_135245.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Jul 20, 2014


----------



## knuckle47 (Jul 20, 2014)

Maybe you should take up fishing to a point.  At the right time of year, you will have your fill of bluefish. I have seen the surface of the water look as if it was boiling, with the activity of sea birds an feeding blues.  As if a scene in a movie, if you get it right, you literally can pull them in as fast as you can get the jig out.....again and again and again.  Eventually your arms and back ache from the frenzy.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 21, 2014)

Good Morning *Ray,* and that's fantastic!

The statue looks familiar indeed and made me smile!

I hope you both had a very wonderful time at the fair, and that piece actually looks like one of the talented Bearcarver's creations as well!!! So fun!

And *Knuckle47,* the imagery you describe sounds just wild! There is a culinary side of me that would love to fish, and yet a non-patient component with certain sports or tasks that sort of directs me to other creative endeavors where I oddly can deliver more patience (at least comparatively) and so perhaps I need to chat up more fishermen! Smiles.

But bluefish, now that is one mighty fine treat!

Happy new week to all!

Raise a big "goblet of gratitude," quite high, and for this new gorgeous gift, of a wonderful week!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jul 21, 2014)

Bluefish called tailor here. Some big specimens out there at the moment but it's cold in the kayak.
They smoke in a traditional English way really well. Best caught then bled then iced IMO. Nice in that Indian empire dish,kedgeree ?


----------



## edward36 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Leah!

Your fish looks absolutely fantastic!!! And the striped bass is one of my favorites - we have it here in the Mediterranean, and I often get it straight off the fishermen's boats in Jaffa port. 

I usually get the fish smaller so it fits on the smoker. One that size would fit the grill though, and I already can sense how wonderful it'd be basted with a pickled garlic baste... 

Speaking of wine... I had the pleasure of travelling to Alsace a week ago, and the ride through the winemaker's villages like Ribeauville, Riquewihr etc was absolutely thrilling... I was advised by a good friend, a fellow wine lover, to visit the Trimbach winery, and that was... something out of this world. Their Riesling, Pinot Gris and Gewürztraminer are incredible! Not mentioning the muscat, which is produced in Alsace dry, not sweet, like in most places, which was so good I could not resist bringing few bottles of each back home.

Cheers!

Ed


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi *Mick! *Yes, that Indian dish you mention is with the spicy rice and cooked egg, yes? Never thought of bluefish that way but it sounds great! And I agree with you on the bleeding and icing and eating! Right when fresh!

And *Ed,* your wine choices sound wonderful! I normally am not a fan of such and yet agree with your pick and also love Zind-Humbrecht's Riesling and Pinot Gris! (Dry, balanced and fabulous).

Late to this reply, as I was gifted ANOTHER striper on the beach today, oh my!

The fisherman's pal caught this one, a 37 inch and 19 pound fish, and then he gave that to me, and the other man, (the kind one who gave me my first striper a week back), then caught a 37 inch and a 35 inch this morning, and a fisherman's wife caught a 39 inch! A great morning on our beach to say the least!

Nonetheless, I paired this one with a simple Aussie Penfold's Chard that was here, as I was home all day, cleaning, scaling, gutting, and smoking and cutting steaks. I'll post it in the fish.

Cheers to all! How lucky and very grateful am I!!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF7771.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2014


















DSCF7760.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2014


















DSCF7788.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2014


----------



## moikel (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah that's it, mixture of English & Indian. 
Fish are certainly biting in your ' hood.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 22, 2014)

Indeed! Yesterday morning was quite the fish day around here. Happy Tuesday! Make today delicious!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah (On wine notes Mick, that quickie pick "Penfold's Chard" isn't bad)! This Aussie phase of mine is getting fun!


----------



## moikel (Jul 22, 2014)

Not mad on Penfolds chard.Our best comes from Western Australia & I have a soft spot for Scarborough from the Hunter Valley very old district 2 hours north of Sydney..Family outfit. Some of the Yarra Valley & King Valley chards from Victoria. I think the cooler climate regions get it right more often. Its been over planted in places that don't really have the best climate,IMO.

I struggle with whites.I like chard & pinot gris but am picky about which ones. Those blends of semillion,sav blanc can be diabolical. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't start on straight sav/blanc
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will get this Cape Jaffa shiraz in 2 days. I have to get out & find 2012 vintages from Mount Monster same region,same pricing,same attitude. Real "fruit bomb" as they say here. Will age well if you have the patience but just brilliant young.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Mick! Indeed sav blancs and such can be so foul. I hated and avoided ALL white for 3 decades mind you, though have developed a palate for some Chards and old world Chard (White Burgundy) as well.

I'm not patient enough to cellar or age wine, and not good at waiting or passing up the opportunity to eat or drink a wonderful thing and RIGHT THEN, coupled with me being a "Wine Cougar" (like my men older but my wines YOUNG) and so it's fabulous to hear of drinkable "Now" finds indeed.

Meanwhile, thanks for sharing the wine notes on the good ones as you are teaching me and our group so much and it's terrific!

Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 22, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Indeed sav blancs and such can be so foul.


:-O
Blasphemy.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 23, 2014)

Hilarious! (Atomicsmoke). Yes isn't the subjective wine world a riot?

I crack up hearing my own descriptions daily of what's rotgut or not fit for the kitchen drain even, and what hails from the Gods as delectable syrup and so it goes.

Amusing to say the least!

Happy Midweek to all! Make today just amazing!!!!!! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 23, 2014)

Descriptive epithets indeed Leah.

To each his/her own resonates so true in the wine lovers' world. I still have one of the two Premier cru Chablis bottles I picked in Bourgogne in 2009. Not that I am patient to allow a wine to age...just don't enjoy it as much as other varietals: such as a foul Pouilly Fume or some New Zeeland fruity plonk Moikel loves so much LOL.

Cheers.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 23, 2014)

Hysterical! (Atomicsmoke). Though I would down that delectable "Sea of Chablis" in a heartbeat, and skip the Fume, and so it goes.

Then again, this is coming from a gal who loves snails and octopus, raw ostrich, and antelope etc., and eats Dijon - spoon to jar to mouth to jar to jar - OK, so we all have different palates.

But yes, it's fun stuff indeed!

Just had a Dijon, tarragon, shallot salad with mussels and Boston Bib & Raddichio salad mixed and that hit the day's spot! AND, with more quickie Penfold's Chard that needed to be used up, and it did work!

Here is to happy matching and smoking this week! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 28, 2014)

Happy new and very wonderful week, you great Winos!

I discovered my favorite way to eat this striper, alas, (how fun to have a freezer full of samples as to "get it right"), and that is to take either smoked striper meat or grilled, and then add it to fantastic red sauce and pasta!

My favorite Chef is Jean-Christophe Novelli, and his red sauce (with star anise and vanilla bean in it) is so out of this world, and so I made that, and added striper and mushrooms to wheat-free angel hair ("brown rice & flax pasta") and then splashed fantastic Greek oil across it all, blue sea salt, and black pepper.

A delicious experience! 

As for vino, a red would be perfect! BUT, I had a Malvasia on hand (a blend of whites that is often made with dried grapes and thus has a very dark and intriguing golden color, a unique almost "Scotch-like" alluring nose, and a sophisticated and arousing taste that, when coupled with the fun of twirling fork to spoon pasta, can just send one into an ambrosial damn trance) and so that Italian white was my pick and it was incredible!

And you all? What's cooking, smoking, sipping, and so it goes?

Cheers to everyone!!! Make today delicious and this new week the best one so far!!!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF7839.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 28, 2014


----------



## knuckle47 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just wondering,  have you ever washed and dried seaweed to use as an added flavor addition to your smoker? I've read a little about it adding some flavors to seafood.  Laying it out in the sun to make it able to burn after rinsing salt and sand is a apparently a method to use.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy Tuesday to all! And Knuckle47, no, I haven't heard of this and just LOVE learning it now therefore! You people keep me current!

Thank you tons! I'm going to try it!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jul 29, 2014)

Sounds good in principle! What's the name of that sea weed the Irish eat?Lav.... Something.
There is obviously all the Japanese stuff. Can't be that far removed from using straw at the French seaside to cook mussels,can it.
I saw a dish on TV where mullet was wrapped in this sort of river grass & steamed. It was in Sardinia where the bottarga is made.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 30, 2014)

This seaweed concept is really fascinating indeed! 

Meanwhile, speaking of sea "things" and smoking, and wine; I did use up some freezer striper treats today.

I smoked the meat, and made a quickie albeit fabulous "smoked striper salad," with gala apple, raw elephant garlic, the striper skin "cracklings," soft boiled eggs, and a batch of fabulous dressing (blue sea salt, black pepper, apple cider vinegar and Greek olive oil) and it was delightful.

Using up things that happened to be around, I smoked two small fillet pieces of striper for 40 minutes, on low heat this time, and it was soft and sensational!

Happy midweek to all! And here's to those very generous fishermen as well!!! How grateful am I! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF7864.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 30, 2014


----------



## knuckle47 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have to apologize for my lack of adventure in eating certain things. Never acquired a taste for eggs other than scrambled, fish ( I eat it don't don't crave it) and some exotic beef like that camel and other things.....but, I Have to try that salad dressing!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey* Knuckle47!* That simple dressing is my "go to" often and I really love it!

If you grind about 12 grinds of good sea salt (or more if you need it) into a dish, whisk 1 Tablespoon apple cider vinegar, add an equal part freshly ground black pepper (or ground white pepper if you want some HEAT) and whisk that up, and then whisk in 6 Tablespoons olive oil and really whisk it together making a creamy emulsion; it's just so fabulous!

Simple, healthful, amazing!

In any event, happy Thursday to all and here's to wonderful dressing!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chestnutbloom (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## knuckle47 (Aug 1, 2014)

Being Italian, we practically bath in olive oil.  :biggrin:  99% of the time we use red wine vinegar.  It's my wife, a Vermonter, who loves that Apple cider vinegar.  Looking forward to trying this...thank you for sharing


----------

